# VPX Meltdown. How many to take?



## Floods7 (Jun 7, 2009)

I have been reading a lot of threads on this product and some are people are taking up to 3 capsules 3 times a day and so no one has to get out the calculator that???s 9 capsules a day!!! The bottle I have says take at most 3 capsules a day. Are they just being really carful or are the people taking 9 a day just nuts. Also, how long should I stay on these, it doesn???t seem wise to be on these for a year straight.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jun 8, 2009)

Floods7 said:


> I have been reading a lot of threads on this product and some are people are taking up to 3 capsules 3 times a day and so no one has to get out the calculator that???s 9 capsules a day!!! The bottle I have says take at most 3 capsules a day. Are they just being really carful or are the people taking 9 a day just nuts. Also, how long should I stay on these, it doesn???t seem wise to be on these for a year straight.



Start as directed and see how you tolerate it. I would think 9 caps a day would be too much.  

Meltdown


----------



## urbanski (Jun 9, 2009)

i've only ever tolerate 1 per day, and as time goes by, the more that 1 cap wires me up. i may need to change fatburners soemday soon


----------



## firefighter573 (Aug 2, 2009)

*yea 9 is way too much*

well most users that i know of take 1 as soon as they wake up 30 min before breakfast, and then 30 min before lunch.

and they have had pretty good results taking it that way


----------



## slackadjuster (Aug 24, 2009)

One of those 9 a days nut jobs right here.  You have to understand that I am a stim whore of sorts.  I did notice the effects not lasting as long...that's why the dose got "upped". 

The new One a day thermos are nice.   Keep me wound up all day long...


----------

